# Airmar P79 mounting



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone ever mount an Airmar P79 in hull transducer ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Have mounted several of these. Very easy. Just follow Instructions. 

Larry 
From my Droid DNA


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks, did you do a test run checking locations ? It states to set it up in 100' of water, kinda hard to do around here !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

All I tested for was that it would read bottom thru the hull. It cant be a cored hull. Other then that Make sure it is far enough aft to always be in good water. You do not want any turbulance under it. Also make sure the top of the transducer is level when mounted. I put a level on top and turn the base and transducer until level. Make a couple marks on hull and base, and see what angle the transducer is at. Apply silicone and put in place lining up the marks. I put a couple pounds of wieght on top if you can, let setup over night. add propylene glycol, add transducer, go fishing.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Checked to make sure the hull was not cored where I wanted to place the TD, put a magnet on the inside then one on the outside, they attracted each other so I assumed there was nothing in the fiberglass. 

Had a difficult time getting a line at a right angle to the keel, no real edges to put a square to or even measure from. Ended up sighting along the lines of the serpentine belt. I just assumed it ran at a right angle to the keel. 

I then leveled the mount as best as I could, the boat was not sitting level in reference to the floor but it is as close as I could get it. 

I will run the cable tomorrow, would like to get it up to the lake to try out but probably won't make it today.


----------

